# Is Brock Lesnar unsafe to work with?



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

I recently watched his match vs John Cena at Extreme Rules 2012, and man, it was brutal. Not only did he bust John Cena open, every punch and takedown of his felt brutal and real. I'm sure if it wasn't for John Cena's whole "never say die" attitude/gimmick, Cena would have probably called the match off. It felt like a fight, and truly, Brock has become a fighter these past few years. Even yesterday, he bounced a chair off of the Miz's head and F5'd him on a couch.

I completely understand his gimmick is to be that dangerous, monster heel who can give anyone the fight of their life ..but is he really just too dangerous to work with?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The ironic thing is, it was actually Cena who botched in that extreme rules match and injured brock.






23.45


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

it should look like that


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hunter after his match with Brock. Looks perfectly fine.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Brock probably forgot how to "fake fight" one of the reasons why they won't put him in the ring with Taker.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Hunter after his match with Brock. Looks perfectly fine.


Is that Orton between them?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

They allow him to use a stiff style for his gimmick, he's still safe though.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

My guess is that the Cena vs Brock match was suppose to be intense. A sort of -wwe superstars can go against mma guys and win fight-.

My guess is that Brock is as safe as all others, maybe even safer than most.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

crazypwny said:


> I recently watched his match vs John Cena at Extreme Rules 2012, and man, it was brutal. Not only did he bust John Cena open, every punch and takedown of his felt brutal and real. I'm sure if it wasn't for John Cena's whole "never say die" attitude/gimmick, Cena would have probably called the match off. It felt like a fight, and truly, Brock has become a fighter these past few years. Even yesterday, he bounced a chair off of the Miz's head and F5'd him on a couch.
> 
> I completely understand his gimmick is to be that dangerous, monster heel who can give anyone the fight of their life ..but is he really just too dangerous to work with?


It's still real to you damn it!!!:ex::ex::ex:


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

No he is safe to work with. He did totally fuck up the Miz though. I thought for a second he would legit kill him. The Miz looked like a 12 year old boy next to Lesnar. Guy is truly a beast.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hes probably more safe to work on the ring than that guy some people want back, Mason Ryan.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

I laugh at the people who think Lesnar doesn't know how to work a match. The match with Cena was supposed to look real that was the point. He was supposed to beat the shit out of him to give Cena some redemption after the loss to Rock. Lesnar and Triple H looked fine in their match together. People forget that Lesnar is a very good worker and knows how to work a match better than most of the guys on the active roster.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Throwing a chair on Miz and dropping him on a couch is no less painful than when they get thrown down on that hard canvas. Sure, Brock might get a little rough, but it's only a tiny bit more than usual. Ryback's "meathook clothesline" probably takes the wind out of people as well. It's all part of being convincingly powerful, you have to get a little heavy handed.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

He did blast The Miz in the head with that chair tbh.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Come on people the guy is a beast we want him to kick ass, I thought you guys would of celebrated The Miz getting his ass kicked. Brock is bringing legitimacy back to the WWE dammit!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought this thread was about Brock damn near crushing Miz with the chair on RAW not about the awesomeness of Lesnar vs Cena.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

This just goes to show how legit of a beast lesnar is, and I used to hate the guy but his matches with john cena and triple h I was intensely into for some reason, he worked those two matches fantastic.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

No. Not at all. The fact is he could kill anyone he's in the ring with, and not only has he not, he hasn't really even injured anyone either. He protects the wrestlers quite well, I'd say.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I think Undertaker would be fine having a match with him


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

crazypwny said:


> I recently watched his match vs John Cena at Extreme Rules 2012, and man, it was brutal. Not only did he bust John Cena open, every punch and takedown of his felt brutal and real. I'm sure if it wasn't for John Cena's whole "never say die" attitude/gimmick, Cena would have probably called the match off. It felt like a fight, and truly, Brock has become a fighter these past few years. Even yesterday, he bounced a chair off of the Miz's head and F5'd him on a couch.
> 
> I completely understand his gimmick is to be that dangerous, monster heel who can give anyone the fight of their life ..but is he really just too dangerous to work with?


Last night was worrysome.. nevermind the fact that he threw MIZ around like a rag doll.. Miz was never a match for the heavyweight beast.. when the miz was outside the ring all acting hurt and stuff

Brock lifted 2 chairs.. not folding chairs mind you real actual furniture and just threw it down on the miz.. you could feel the impact and weight of those furniture

the pain and shock on MIZ's face told the story.. that was no act.. he was legit shocked and hurt by Brock throwing down those furniture at him

and we all saw how easily Brock lifted entire couches like it was nothing

these are legit furniture and not props

i think miz was hurt last night.. those chairs had weight to them


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

If The Miz was a real worker he would come out next week in a neck brace. That would be awesome.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

That's how good Brock is at making a match feel real. He looks like he's dangerous because he's supposed to be. He's a monster according to WWE so of course he accentuates his danger or else he would feel like just another guy from the back.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> Brock lifted 2 chairs.. not folding chairs mind you real actual furniture and just threw it down on the miz.. you could feel the impact and weight of those furniture


They were directors chairs made of balsa wood he threw at Miz. Not only do they likely hurt less, they probably weigh less than a metal folding chair. Lets not make this out to be something it's not.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Nah that match was one of the best in 2012 and the fight feel to it played out perfectly. Brock Lesnar is a beast and that's the way he should be portrayed.

I thought The Miz segment was brilliant and it was great to see Brock tear the set up.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

More like Ryback is unsafe to work with. Brock Lesnar hasent injured anyone but he is more dangerous now since hes been in UFC and can legit fight


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

moonmop said:


> They were directors chairs made of balsa wood he threw at Miz. Not only do they likely hurt less, they probably weigh less than a metal folding chair. Lets not make this out to be something it's not.


I dunno man maybe it's cuz i got a home theatre but you cannot fake BASS thumps..

bass as in weight

weight as in ouch

I don't think it was part of their script last night.. maybe throwing the furniture out of the ring but not down at the Miz like that

hell MIZ's face said it all to me.. it was basically.. "what the fuck.."

i think it was off-script


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

He is allowed to wrestle stiff I reckon.

This is why he will never face The Rock cause The Rock wont want his movie star face getting ruined.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> More like Ryback is unsafe to work with. Brock Lesnar hasent injured anyone but he is more dangerous now since hes been in UFC and can legit fight


Fail, Ryback hasn't injured anyone either.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

English Dragon said:


> He is allowed to wrestle stiff I reckon.
> 
> This is why he will never face The Rock cause The Rock wont want his movie star face getting ruined.


I don't know, if Rock's willing to risk his life by stepping in the ring with Miz I don't think he'd have a problem with facing Brock.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

English Dragon said:


> He is allowed to wrestle stiff I reckon.
> 
> This is why he will never face The Rock cause The Rock wont want his movie star face getting ruined.


The Rock said before that he wants to face Cena, Brock, or Taker at Mania. Obviously he would welcome a match with Brock.A nd they are good friends.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Lesnar with 10 years of ringrust> Cena. He's a better wrestler, that means he's safer.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I haven't read about any huge complaints about Brock being unsafe.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

WWE needs to get him to realize that this isn't UFC, and the punches/kicks don't have to hurt in order for them to look real.

The most dangerous parts looks like his knees. He really seems to be throwing hard/real knee shots to person.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

English Dragon said:


> He is allowed to wrestle stiff I reckon.
> 
> This is why he will never face The Rock cause The Rock wont want his movie star face getting ruined.


Dwayne Johnson is probably the only person in the WWE who can legitimately go toe to toe with Brock Lesnar

Rock ain't scared of nobody


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lesnar's always been a tad sloppy when it comes to protecting guys. There were some matches he had even back in 02-03 that made me cringe because he just wasn't protecting the guys he was working with.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Lesnar is indeed an unsafe worker. Don't take this out of context though, because he's not dangerous, he's just a fuckin stiff goon. You could probably find just as many moments of Lesnar almost killing someone and then find moments of Lesnar almost killing himself. 


I also doubt Lesnar would complain about stiff shots too, considering he's very stiff these days. I'm good with Lesnar's recklessness, more people need to be a little more reckless to add some excitement.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

There was a few times in his first run when he injured himself or other people, He dropped A-Train on his head and broke Bob Holly's neck not sure if that was all his fault though depends who's story you believe, As far as him being unsafe I don't think he's as unsafe as anyone else on the roster the only difference is Brock could kill anyone on the roster so if he botches a move or hits a bit to stiff your going to know about it. 

The only guy i wouldn't put him in the ring with is Undertaker and thats only because with the shape Undertaker is in Brock might really hurt him if he goes out there and has the same type of match he had with Cena and HHH


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

JY57 said:


> The Rock said before that he wants to face Cena, Brock, or Taker at Mania. Obviously he would welcome a match with Brock.A nd they are good friends.




-John Cena vs Rock was the bigger dream match.It turned out to be hugely successful in terms of revenue but I didn't like the feud a lot


-Rock vs Brock:I would love if this feud happens.To see Rock's promos and Lesnar kicking ass.But not interested to see a match between them since I would be pissed if a beast like Lesnar lost to Rock



-Rock vs Taker:No thanks.HBK and HHH with their superhuman finishers couldn't beat Taker.No way will a elbow beat Taker at WM.Plus their styles don't match when it comes to promos.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't know. I haven't worked with him.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> Dwayne Johnson is probably the only person in the WWE who can legitimately go toe to toe with Brock Lesnar
> 
> Rock ain't scared of nobody


I hope you are joking.



Who do you guys think can legitimately take on Brock in the roster?Maybe Big Show


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Brock makes the illusion that he's unsafe. If you believe that he's unsafe and a doesn't hold back then - MISSION ACCOMPLISHED.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I hope you are joking.
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you guys think can legitimately take on Brock in the roster?Maybe Big Show


Sheamus & Barrett, because they are real actual brawlers and have the size to hang with him. 

Del Rio is trained in MMA style too, He might have a chance to do damage


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Its a wrestling company. This aint Ballet. Now your complaining the wrestling looks to real???

Go watch Hannah Montana if this is to "Graphic" for you fpalm


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Sheamus & Barrett, because they are real actual brawlers and have the size to hang with him.
> 
> Del Rio is trained in MMA style too, He might have a chance to do damage


No one is likely to be able to hang with Lesnar. Del Rio has proper training so he might be the closest, but he wasn't on the level Lesnar got a taste of.

Sheamus certainly doesn't stand the shadow of a chance. He tried to go alpha male on Yoshi Tatsu when they lived in the same apartment and Tatsu apparently beat him up easily. Skill means so much more than size.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

he has to protect his ufc career somewhat. i want to see more of this.. if he went into standard wrestler mode again i think he would lose a lot of appeal. the half shootfighter / loose cannon gimmick is fucking awesome.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

I wasnt worried about the F5 or the chairs... but more so how he threw Miz outside of the ring... he went full force and Miz didnt even get a chance to slow it down or grab on to the ropes, he just went flying out of the ring


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

crazypwny said:


> I recently watched his match vs John Cena at Extreme Rules 2012, and man, it was brutal. Not only did he bust John Cena open, every punch and takedown of his felt brutal and real. *I'm sure if it wasn't for John Cena's whole "never say die" attitude/gimmick, Cena would have probably called the match off.* It felt like a fight, and truly, Brock has become a fighter these past few years. Even yesterday, he bounced a chair off of the Miz's head and F5'd him on a couch.
> 
> I completely understand his gimmick is to be that dangerous, monster heel who can give anyone the fight of their life ..but is he really just too dangerous to work with?


:weezy

Sad thing is, you probably believe in that.

The match was brutal because it was booked that way. That was the deal. Sure, there were few slippery moments, but that has nothing to with the STYLE they chose to go with.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

That what makes it so great when he comes out. That theres a chance that he might legit fuck someone up.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ all the marks. "HEZ DANGEROUS!"

No, he's meant to be stiff because it's his gimmick to just destroy everything on his path. And that's why he's awesome!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

and lol @ people thinking guys like Big Show can hang with Brock in a real fight..

No one on the roster can even touch him... the only one who comes close is Del Rio, only because he is also a pro MMA fighter


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

No. That's his character. He's supposed to make it look real and intense. He's coming in as an MMA fighter. He's probably safer to work with than half the roster.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Brock isn't unsafe, the dude's built like a beast and he has a lot of strength so of course his fighting is going to look brutal. If he went all soft it'd look fake.

If Brock wanted to hurt someone, they'd be hurt. The only person who I remembered being hurt by him was Holly and that was because the idiot sandbagged him.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> and lol @ people thinking guys like Big Show can hang with Brock in a real fight..
> 
> No one on the roster can even touch him... the only one who comes close is Del Rio, only because he is also a pro MMA fighter


yeah nobody knows about DEL RIO being an actual MMA fighter

to this day he holds the record for being the only MMA fighter in HISTORY to fight with a mask on! LOL!! (when he fought mirko cro cop in pride and lost)

I think his record is like 6-2

Alberto Del Rio is a BAD MAN


----------



## TehBrain (Oct 4, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Lesnar's always been a tad sloppy when it comes to protecting guys. There were some matches he had even back in 02-03 that made me cringe because he just wasn't protecting the guys he was working with.


I used to think this too.. but then I watched shoots with some of the guys I thought he was working sloppily with and they had nothing but good things to say about him. Even Bob Holly who hates everyone likes brock and said it was his own fault in his shoot. He did have a tendency to try and hit moves he never should have been attempting (shooting star press) I think that's really when he's the least safe.

Brock has strength for weeks, that's a big part of wrestling safely. Add in Sparring and training he's gone through in the last 4 or 5 years and you get a guy that knows the difference between the pressure it takes to snap an arm or leg or break an orbital socket and the pressure it takes to complete the move and no more. he's safe.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> yeah nobody knows about DEL RIO being an actual MMA fighter
> 
> to this day he holds the record for being the only MMA fighter in HISTORY to fight with a mask on! LOL!! (when he fought mirko cro cop in pride and lost)
> 
> ...


His MMA record is 9-5. He was 3-4 in the stint 2001-04 and he went 5-1 in 2007-10.

I think he wore his mask in every MMA fight he had in Japan. I don't really know that much about his latter period of fighting though.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

But don´t forget that they actually are in different weights.

If Brock wanted to force Del Rio down on the math there would be no problem for him. Del Rio might not have the same ease to get Brock down on the math since they are in different weight divisions.


----------



## creem (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

People forget that wrestling is a physical business. While it's scripted, these guys are going to take real hits and real bumps, and...YES, big stronger guys are going to hit harder. Whoa! What a shocker!

That is Lesnar's selling point, and guys that work with him know what their dealing with. He's a bull of a dude, and it's all part of selling him in as a monster. He looks like he hits like a truck...because he does. Lesnar's character is uncontrollable and his actions must always reflect that on TV. The dude is a former UFC heavyweight champion, you can't have him going in the ring and doing generic air clotheslines that don't look convincing at all.

And I don't want to hear about the chair throwing. These guys get ladders thrown at their faces. The shit was hilarious watching Lesnar throw directors chairs at Miz. I need a GIF of it.

Edit: THANK YOU *creem*. Just saw your post above!


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

creem said:


>


Well we don´t know if it was due that Miz didnt move away from it faster or what.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> But don´t forget that they actually are in different weights.
> 
> If Brock wanted to force Del Rio down on the math there would be no problem for him. Del Rio might not have the same ease to get Brock down on the math since they are in different weight divisions.


Del Rio is also a heavyweight, although of course smaller than Lesnar. The HW bracket is 60 lbs wide. But in any case Lesnar is of course the better fighter.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

creem said:


>


#brutal

I don't think this was part of the script, and LMFAO @ anyone who says those are wooden chairs

those are heavy, HEAVY metal chairs folks and the bass thumps when they hit miz and the ground cannot be faked

and look at Miz's face and pain.. it was obvious Brock went off-script.. he was supposed to destroy the set but not throw LEGIT furniture at miz like that

miz's expression is basically.. "what the fuck brock.."


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> #brutal
> 
> I don't think this was part of the script, and LMFAO @ anyone who says those are wooden chairs
> 
> ...


Yeh it might been a bit uncalled for but we dont really know how it was suppose to be. We can only speculate.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

FredForeskinn said:


> Yeh it might been a bit uncalled for but we dont really know how it was suppose to be. We can only speculate.


I like your explanation that miz may have moved too slow but when i first saw it.. brock was obviously throwing those things down at him

it's just too much evidence to think that was not a botch and brock went off script

i can see vince backstage going "ok brock, throw miz around like a rag doll, get him out of the ring and just start throwing furniture all over the place. destroy the set"

.....Brock did that, except he threw legit furniture at miz as well

one thing is sure.. that was real and it was #brutal


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

creem said:


>


Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou :


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I think for the most part he's fine but you sometimes get that feeling where you think he's going to go one move too far, the impact and power he has is immense to watch but I wouldn't want to be a wrestler against him unless he'd been back training to the same level these guys do week in week out. (By that I mean wrestling moves not working out or punching / kicking bags)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

creem said:


>


Outstanding. Brock basically living our dream right there. Who wouldn't turn down the opportunity to fuck a chair at a helpless Miz? :brock


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> #brutal
> 
> I don't think this was part of the script, and LMFAO @ anyone who says those are wooden chairs
> 
> ...


Wooden chairs are often heavier than metal ones though. Metal is harder so you can make sturdy hollow constructions, while wood needs to be solid to be sturdy. In any case it's of course not pleasant to get a chair thrown on top of you, but not that big of a deal since these guys are trained to take hits and falls. Miz can take it so it's clearly not unsafe, to comment on the question in the thread title.

It helped make an awesome segment though and very refreshing to see someone actually throwing things on his opponent than just in the same general direction but clearly meant to miss.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Lesnar's experience says he is the one or one of the most safe to work with.

Wrestling is physical and people in it get hurt on a daily basis. Lesnar knows how to walk the thin line between the wrestling and fighting punches. He probably pulls some semi-serious attack moves from time to time to sell shit, but that is the same theme with everyone else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> Lesnar is indeed an unsafe worker. Don't take this out of context though, because he's not dangerous, he's just a fuckin stiff goon. You could probably find just as many moments of Lesnar almost killing someone and then find moments of Lesnar almost killing himself.
> 
> 
> I also doubt Lesnar would complain about stiff shots too, considering he's very stiff these days. I'm good with Lesnar's recklessness, more people need to be a little more reckless to add some excitement.


This.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

11rob2k said:


> There was a few times in his first run when he injured himself or other people, He dropped A-Train on his head and broke Bob Holly's neck not sure if that was all his fault though depends who's story you believe, As far as him being unsafe I don't think he's as unsafe as anyone else on the roster the only difference is Brock could kill anyone on the roster so if he botches a move or hits a bit to stiff your going to know about it.
> 
> The only guy i wouldn't put him in the ring with is Undertaker and thats only because with the shape Undertaker is in Brock might really hurt him if he goes out there and has the same type of match he had with Cena and HHH


Whoops, quoted the wrong post above. This is the one I meant.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't believe there are actually people who think anyone on the roster could hang with Lesnar in a legit fight. Lesnar is the former UFC Heavyweight Champion for crying out loud. He'd beat the living shit out of every person on the roster and probably legit kill half of them. I don't care what kind of training some people may have had, there is no one that could hang with Lesnar in a legit fight.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Probably. It's not about him being reckless, it's just that he probably doesn't know how far he can go with his moves. He's used to going all out in the UFC, now he's back to working "fake", and I imagine it's not easy to hold back.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

moonmop said:


> I can't believe there are actually people who think anyone on the roster could hang with Lesnar in a legit fight. Lesnar is the former UFC Heavyweight Champion for crying out loud. He'd beat the living shit out of every person on the roster and probably legit kill half of them. I don't care what kind of training some people may have had, there is no one that could hang with Lesnar in a legit fight.


I like Brock Lesnar, but all you'd have to do is punch him in the stomach and he'd be on the ground crying.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lesnar is a beast, i think he hurts people but not too an extent where they are in intense pain


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

He can legit destroy Cena, Miz, and Triple H for all I care.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

moonmop said:


> I can't believe there are actually people who think anyone on the roster could hang with Lesnar in a legit fight. Lesnar is the former UFC Heavyweight Champion for crying out loud. He'd beat the living shit out of every person on the roster and probably legit kill half of them. I don't care what kind of training some people may have had, there is no one that could hang with Lesnar in a legit fight.


Not only that, you could probably take a fighter from one of the lighter divisions in the UFC and have him beat up most of the guys on the roster.

A good example of why it's so is when Roger Huerta beat up a former NFL linebacker because Huerta saw the guy hitting a woman from behind. Huerta was a mediocre lightweight fighter (155 lbs) that didn't cut it in the UFC but the linebacker was still beaten beadly.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

He's dangerous but not unsafe.

His matches are certainly fun to watch but I doubt it's fun to work with him, as he seems to have no clue of his surroundings.

Probably one of the reasons Lesnar vs. Undertaker is happening. Taker is super banged up and a match would him would probably break his hips.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Miz deserved the chair to the head for being terrible.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Being the former UFC world champion isn't something "Any ex-wrestler" can do. Look how poor the likes of Batista/Lashley are. Brock Lesnar could take anybody on the roster out in real life no problems. 

I'd go as far as saying there isn't one guy on the WWE roster that could last 1 round in the octagon with Brock Lesnar. Kurt Angle in his prime MIGHT have finished a round, tbh if Kurt didn't have the neck problems he would have probably had a go at MMA.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

A former UFC world heavyweight champion, legit fighter and super athlete, yeah he might be a little bit dangerous for anyone...


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

cant wait for when someone stiffs bork and he legit fucks him up


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

He's just being stiff and being aggressive. That's all.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

kurtmangled said:


> Being the former UFC world champion isn't something "Any ex-wrestler" can do. Look how poor the likes of Batista/Lashley are. Brock Lesnar could take anybody on the roster out in real life no problems.
> 
> I'd go as far as saying there isn't one guy on the WWE roster that could last 1 round in the octagon with Brock Lesnar. Kurt Angle in his prime MIGHT have finished a round, tbh if Kurt didn't have the neck problems he would have probably had a go at MMA.


Shelton Benjamin used to coach him and I don't recall any story of Lesnar beating him up or slapping him around. That was then though..Lesnar has been MMA trained at this point so he should be able to haven an advantage in any fight these days with his strength level.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> cant wait for when someone stiffs bork and he legit fucks him up


I hope that's :cena2


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OP should step into the ring with Brock and see how safe he is


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I laughed hard when he threw that chair at The Miz, he should throw something at The Miz every week.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I bet there were a lot of people backstage enjoying that Miz beatdown. Poor guy.

And no, Lesnar is not unsafe to work with. This is wrestling, it's supposed to hurt. That's why you need to be tough and don't whine when you're punched or kicked in the face.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> Dwayne Johnson is probably the only person in the WWE who can legitimately go toe to toe with Brock Lesnar
> 
> Rock ain't scared of nobody


:lmao

Sure, The Rock you see on TV ain't scared of nobody, but Dwayne Johnson would probably be just as scared as anybody else to fuck with Brock Lesnar. Come on, you honestly think Dwayne's fake muscles are enough to go toe to toe with somebody who is probably more stronger, has accumulated all of his muscle naturally, is much quicker, is a former World Heavyweight Champion in the largest REAL FIGHT promotion in the world, because his character on TV is a badass? Nope. :brock

Lesnar is a very safe worker though, if you're not a fucking pussy afraid of a couple little bruises, I'd much rather wrestle him than somebody who is less stiff, but more reckless. Shawn Hernandez in TNA is the most reckless worker in the world right now that's employed by a major promotion, and even if Lesnar punches and kicks and knees stiffer, I'd rather work a match with Lesnar than him. At least you know with Lesnar, he's never going to mess up a move. He is insanely strong, has very good training, very good control, and is very smart. He makes it look that much more real, but the only move I can ever think of him botching was one F-5 on a man that was probably 300+ pounds at the time, when Lesnar was just a rookie.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It's wrestling, not ballet. Sick of people moaning about being "too stiff", some people prefer it that way.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I need a Ralph Nader documentary out of this thread.

Brock Lesnar: Unsafe at any speed.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

creem said:


>



I could watch this all day :lol


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> Come on people the guy is a beast we want him to kick ass, I thought you guys would of celebrated The Miz getting his ass kicked. Brock is bringing legitimacy back to the WWE dammit!


exactly

his music hits and you know someone is going to get hurt - I love it and unlike when Ryback comes out to attack jobbers it feels real thanks to his UFC background plus he doesn't look roided up either but just a beast


----------



## The_Rocks_Elbow (Aug 4, 2009)

It's ok. You only see him a couple times a year so you know if he hurts you its gonna be six months before it happens again


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Nar it's just his intensity that makes it looking that. Like others have stated probley one of the more safer guys to work with.

Also those chairs are light as hell and more then likely wouldn't hurt much at all.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> Brock makes the illusion that he's unsafe. If you believe that he's unsafe and a doesn't hold back then - MISSION ACCOMPLISHED.


This, he is just really good at what he does in my opinion.


----------



## kinmad4it (Jan 3, 2012)

Did no one else notice he sorta "pulled" the chair throwing at Miz? You could see him just slightly hesitate and remember at the last second not to throw them full force. He was throwing them full speed and then at the last second you could definitely see him put the brakes on.
I'm sure Miz will be fine. He may not be the worlds greatest wrestler, but he is still a wrestler none the less and as such is used to taking a few hits.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

He's always worked stiff, on the first Lesnar DVD Shane Helms said getting double-legged by him hurt like hell, but that doesn't mean it's unsafe. A lot of people don't realise that pro wrestling hurts, even though the moves are choreographed. Just because you know a hit is coming doesn't mean it hurts any less.
Only injuries I can remember Brock being responsible for are A-Train (weird delivery of the F5) and Bob Holly (which was Hollys fault as he was sandbagging a Lesnar powerbomb). There may be others but can't recall any off the top of my head.


----------



## Simply_Ravishing (Jan 11, 2013)

People moan that its too PG then complain when Brock works stiff ... I for one like the fact that Brock can blur the lines of real/fake you just know someone is getting their head kicked in also a thanks is in need for destroying the Miz.. Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I remember reading something that Zack Gowen said about when Brock totally beat the shit out of him and that Brock took care when that beat down was happening so thats one sign he is a safe worker


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, I honestly never cared for anything involving Miz, whether he was heel or face.

But after seeing dimwitted Brock Lesnar in action last Monday, I really did get concerned about whether Miz got hurt or not. And whether or not Miz was injured, what Brock did was a dick move throwing that chair at Miz, maybe even striking his head.

Say what you want about Miz' failing WWE direction, but he's a better person in real life than Prick Lesnar is.


----------

